
Free Sports Data Program for Startups - Kingsley_Zissou
http://sportradar.us/2016/12/sportradar-introduces-acceleradar-program-fuel-startups-stimulate-innovation-sports/
======
Kingsley_Zissou
SPORTRADAR INTRODUCES ‘ACCELERADAR’ PROGRAM TO FUEL STARTUPS AND STIMULATE
INNOVATION IN SPORTS.

“Supporting the startup ecosystem has long been a core principle at
Sportradar. We believe this is the perfect time to launch a freemium plan for
sports data, and our hope is that this program will launch a number of
companies and innovative applications for sports fans, teams, brands and other
industry stakeholders,” said Benn Gurton, Head of Business Development, US at
Sportradar.

